# Gramado * Brazil



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado is a municipality and small touristic town, southeast of Caxias do Sul and east of Nova Petrópolis in the southern Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Sul, in the Serra Gaúcha region. 

Gramado hosts the Festival de Gramado, a major South American film festival and Gramado's most important event. 











*Gramado is one of the towns along the scenic route known as Rota Romântica.*


Rules :6 Photos/Pic per post*
* 8 pictures #1











Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr









Paulo Yuji Takarada









yarsurus








yarsurus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

susy paronamio

















renehass









renehass


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado by GiulianoBR, on Flickr


Gramado by GiulianoBR, on Flickr


Rua Coberta by GiulianoBR, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada









laurabotton


















renehass









renehass


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, looks like Austria.


----------



## Dferes (Jun 2, 2013)

Essa cidade é linda demais, saudades dela.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

construindosonhosbys.blogspot.com


Paisagem de Outono por Luizinha, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Catedral de Pedra by W Gaspar, on Flickr


Gramado/RS by Sandra Elize, on Flickr


Av. Borges de Medeiros - Gramado - Brasil by Picture Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

gabriel mc14









Renehass


Gramado by GiulianoBR, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado at night by {natzfirefly}, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC02816 por Mario C Bucci, no Flickr











Gramado - RS por Sversuti, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chocofest Gramado e Canela 2013 by Crafty_witchy_girl, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 7º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

LAJE DE PEDRA by mrock, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado (RS) by tibonev, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado by Daniel Gregol, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC_0962 por Pedro Henrique Palhares, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado by hugopereira1, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado by hugopereira1, on Flickr


Primavera, vento gelado e cheiro de chocolate... by alexadtphoto, on Flickr


Where the streets have no name by Júlia B. Hoffmann Maciel, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC02816 por Mario C Bucci, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr



Gramado/RS, 3º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por atalija, no Flickr


Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por atalija, no Flickr


Gramado/RS, 3º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por atalija, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ruas de Gramado - RS by Macapuna, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por atalija, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

GRAMADO 045 by nagiremrl, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por atalija, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado/RS, 2º dia por Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por atalija, no Flickr


GRAMADO 044 por nagiremrl, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Città Gramado, Brasile | Immagini Gratis by ViaggioRoutard, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

GMarquez


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

snowland


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSCN0555 por ms_paiva, no Flickr


DSCN0560 por ms_paiva, no Flickr


Orquestra Sinfônica de Gramado por danielacambraia, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rua Coberta por Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


Parada de Natal por Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


Ruas Enfeitadas por Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


DSCN0565 por ms_paiva, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Natal luz Gramado (258) por Grupo de Viagem, no Flickr


Natal luz Gramado (263) por Grupo de Viagem, no Flickr


Natal luz Gramado (128) por Grupo de Viagem, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC_4780 - Rua de Gramado no Natal Luz por mviniciussousa, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Igreja Metodista por Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Downhill por RadamesM, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSCN0578 por ms_paiva, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

xrtn2 said:


> Gramado por atalija, no Flickr


Essa é a BR101 em Santa Catarina, não se pode confiar muito nos títulos de fotos da internet. 

De resto thread muito legal.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Okay thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Natal luz Gramado (300) por Grupo de Viagem, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por diego.pacheco, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

